# Project '87 GTI 16v



## veedubbinNy (Feb 3, 2001)

I bought this car for $450, running condition, however there was a lil rust when i bought her. The sunroof leaks and I need new seals. The passanger side door is all rusted out however the driver side is in perfect condition. The rear hatch is all rusted out. Ive sanded her and bondoed her all up to look nice and pretty. Now Ive started to do some primer. I currently just replace the windsheild, which was a female puppy dog b/c when I took it out, it was all rusted out, so i had to bondo that too. So now the car is in all gray primer, looks funny. I just replaced the whole exhaust from Down Pipe back(thanks TT) How much time has everyone spent on there projects and $$ wise to get her looking like new.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2001)

*Re: Project '87 GTI 16v (veedubbinNy)*

Nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . What color was it, and are repainting it the same color? What are your plans? Love to know.
Cheers








Bryan


----------



## veedubbinNy (Feb 3, 2001)

*Re: Project '87 GTI 16v (Bryan J)*

She was if I am correct if not please correct me, i know its not mulberry but moroon maybe? Id like to repaint her the orignal color if I still can. Today I am taking out my ol' radiator and puttin in a spankin new one, bout time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I will have pics up soon for everyone.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Project '87 GTI 16v (veedubbinNy)*

The 1987 GTI 16V (USA) came in two different Red Colors..
Many people call the one color maroon but it is officially known as Red Pearl Mica. Color code is LE3P. Color Sample: http://www.gti16v.org/vwcsle3p.htm#vwcsle3p
The Other Red color is known as Tornado Red. Color code is LY3D.
Color Sample: http://www.gti16v.org/vwcsly3d.htm#vwcsly3d
Check out my web site (see sig below) for more information about your GTI 16V.


----------

